# Another "b.w. Raymond" Elgin 571 For The Collection



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I got another "B.W. Raymond" Elgin 571 RR Grade pocket watch on eBay (date 1953) - bought from a pawnbroker for a very reasonable price. The movement, as you can see from the pic, has been treated a bit roughly, and the crown is a little loose - but it's keeping absolutely accurate time, so I'll give it a little TLC in the New Year...


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Will,

That case is Style Number 3055 and is called the Streamliner. Yours has the wrong winder. It should be straight sided and slightly arched to follow the shape of the two side pieces that hold the pendant bow.

Certainly the correct style case for the movement.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Will,

I think you can just make out the winder in this photo.

As a matter of interest B. W. Raymond was Benjamin Wright Raymond (his middle name was his mother's maiden name) who was the 3rd mayor of Chicago Illinois, and one of the initial financers helping to fund Elgin's first factory in Elgin Illinois which was completed in 1866.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I thought the winder looked wrong when I compared it to my other 571 - I shall look out for one in the proper style. Thanks for the info.


----------

